# 4WD SC POINTS VOTE



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

At the beginning of the season, we had no idea if there would be a 4wd SC class. So many people showed up with them at the first round though, that I decided to keep track of the points just in case it turned into a real class. The entry numbers continued to grow, and I decided that it would be an OFFICIAL class as of round #3.

Problem is, people had existing points that I have been keeping up with just in case, and some new people bought 4wd SC's for the official first round of the 4wd SC class.

So, the question is:

A) Do I reset the points and we all start fresh from Round #3 since it is the first OFFICIAL round for this class?
B) Do I keep the points as they are since we pretty much had enough to make classes at the first two rounds?

Either way, people will be upset with me because they'll either lose points that they scored at the first two rounds, or others will get a head start on the points.

I have no desire to upset anyone, so I'll let you guys debate it and come up with a decision here.

All I want is a reply with your vote either way&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..if you post, make sure you vote.

After about a week, I'll take the majority vote and that's the way we'll go with it.

Normally I would just make the call myself, but I want you guys to see what I have to deal with sometimes&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;

CV


P.S. The minute this turns ugly or starts to turn negative, I'll ask Gary to delete the thread and I'll revert to my original decision to reset the points as of round #3&#8230;&#8230;just letting you guys know up front.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I probably will have either a 2 or 4wd come this summer. Ofna or the Blitz ese 2wd. 

If you reset will it be for both 2wd and 4wd, since all would start over, seems it would be fair in that case. 

A- In the theory that all SC would be back at zero. The fast guys will still be fast in the respected class but, with a new start.

A, here. I will be joining soon.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

2wd will not be affected


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

I vote to reset the points.


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

Willy you must not be very high in points.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

How many drivers are 2wd?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

very few now that 4wd has come out......honestly, I'm not sure if it will make it as a class throughout the remainder of the year.


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

Wait there is a guy I know that just bought a nitro 1/8 scale we need to reset the points in that class also.
And I really don't care if you do it or not I don't run all the races so it wouldn't affect me either way just thought I would throw some humor in .


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

I have a 4x4 now. Have not raced it before, but will start racing now.. Either way works for me. If I had a choice, I would leave the points from the first race...


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

So, in that case the Biltz ESE is a no go, well look for a new Hype SC in the not so distance future. Unless they make the Blitz in a 4wd soon...lol. It won't be soon long.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks for keeping it light Thomas...........you going to make it to the next round? I heard you have an E-buggy now?!!?!? You going to race that with us as well?

Karl.....don't rule out the Traxxas just because it says "Traxxas"......it's a race worthy vehicle and looks to be as fast and handle as well as the Hyper/Jammin 4wd SC's


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

CV, if I just keeping on sticker shock. Ofna is right around 270 and the slash is at 400. I like the Platinum just dont like the cost. I know eventually they will equal out after getting spares, upgrades, but i can do that as they break or wear.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

The Ofna is $270 PLUS ESC/Motor.

The Traxxas is $400 WITH ESC/Motor

Like you said though, they work out about the same in the end. 

I'm not a proponent either way, I just want to dispell the normal thought that most of us racers have that anything that says Traxxas on it is a toy for the most part. Many Traxxas vehicles are, but between the Revo, Slash, and Slash 4x4, they are very durable vehicles that handle very well


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I have no dog in this fight, unless my points are going to count if I have to run my 2wd in the 4wd class. If that's the case, then I vote for the opposite of whatever Thomas decides his vote is.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Snowmonkey said:


> Willy you must not be very high in points.


I will go either way Amigos. I just wanna have a throwdown fun class to run. I saw yall haveing too much fun not to join in.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm with you Willy.........I'm VERY tempted to sell my back-up ESC/Motor and get an RTR Slash 4x4.

How often have you guys burned up a Mamba Monster ESC or Motor? In other words, do you guys think it's necessary to carry around a complete ESC/Motor as backup?


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I'm with you Willy.........I'm VERY tempted to sell my back-up ESC/Motor and get an RTR Slash 4x4.
> 
> How often have you guys burned up a Mamba Monster ESC or Motor? In other words, do you guys think it's necessary to carry around a complete ESC/Motor as backup?


In 1/8 scale?....all I have done is wear out bearings. I keep a couple in my box and keep an eye out for it. (originals went 9 months) I used to throw my oldest sons buggy in the car just in case, but have never used it.

1/10 is as different story. I used my sidewinder all last year in the slash and now have had problems with it in the ofna. The 5700kv motor is fine. I hooked up a mamba monster with 2s to the 5700 and it has been flawless.


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

Yes Courtney I have an E buggy now which brings me to another humorist point we need to reset the points in E Buggy.
I would love to run the next race but I am getting married that day so I am pretty sure I won't be there but you never know.
And Chris no you can not be the ring barer you don't have enough fingers


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

That's why Thomas hasn't voted yet. He hasn't had a chance for his wife to be to tell him what his opinion is.


----------



## Doc Hepner (Oct 9, 2009)

CV...I have been running the same Mamba Monster ESC and Motor for over a year and a half now and they are still running strong.

As far as the points go...It doesn't matter to me. I'm just stoked about the class. It's fun and people are not at each others throats to get that all important 1st place. Plus...They can take a beating and keep on going. Just the vehicle I need for the way I drive.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Thomas, if you do show up, I will fly down from this frozen mess and kick your ***** personally. lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

when are you coming home Ron?


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

When filming stops on Ice Road Eskimo hoto's


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL!

What parts are you guys breaking on your Slash 4x4's?

Arms and suspension pins/holders is what I've seen......anything else that is common?


----------



## mofreaka (Feb 4, 2009)

I broke a couple rear axle stubs on the 4x4. Then went to the 2wd slash rear axle and have had any problemz. My vote is to drop the points then have a make up race and double the points to equal out


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

be back in August


----------



## JammInChris (Dec 20, 2009)

You guys are making this WAY TOO DIFFICULT!!! Just follow the simple equation below and be done with this mess...

\int {\13 (hyper)} dx = \4x4{1}{a}\ln \Jammin| {\bowtie \left( {\frac{{ax}}{2} + \frac{\pi }{4}} \pie)} \right| + cE_n = - R_H \left( {\frac{1}{{n^2 }}} \Caliber) = \frac{{ - 2.178 \slash 10^{ - 18} }}{{n^2 }}joule\begin{ofna}{*{20}c}{x = \frac{{ - b \pm \sqrt {b^2 - 4ac} }}{{2a}}} & {{\rm{when}}} & {(+ 2 laps)}for Chris{ax^2 + bx + c = 0} \\\end{array}/-2 laps for Phil= *POINTS*




:brew2:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL!! That's funny!

So, does anyone know the Tower Hobbies $60 off $300 coupon code?


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

JammInChris said:


> You guys are making this WAY TOO DIFFICULT!!! Just follow the simple equation below and be done with this mess...
> 
> \int {\13 (hyper)} dx = \4x4{1}{a}\ln \Jammin| {\bowtie \left( {\frac{{ax}}{2} + \frac{\pi }{4}} \pie)} \right| + cE_n = - R_H \left( {\frac{1}{{n^2 }}} \Caliber) = \frac{{ - 2.178 \slash 10^{ - 18} }}{{n^2 }}joule\begin{ofna}{*{20}c}{x = \frac{{ - b \pm \sqrt {b^2 - 4ac} }}{{2a}}} & {{\rm{when}}} & {(+ 2 laps)}for Chris{ax^2 + bx + c = 0} \\\end{array}/-2 laps for Phil= *POINTS*
> 
> :brew2:


-2 laps for PHIL...thats funny!


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> LOL!! That's funny!
> 
> So, does anyone know the Tower Hobbies $60 off $300 coupon code?


011EY from the 21st


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

If it wasn't an official class until this last round, then the points should start with that race. But, whatever the outcome don't forget to dock Phil 2 laps!


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

looking at the points posting, no single driver ran in all three rounds and only three drivers ran in two of the three rounds. if these three drivers are given three drops for this season, and everyone else the usual two, then from here forward everyone will be on a level playing field without losing points earned in round one or two. 

otherwise i choose B.


----------



## slickrick (Dec 4, 2009)

rex cars said:


> looking at the points posting, no single driver ran in all three rounds and only three drivers ran in two of the three rounds. if these three drivers are given three drops for this season, and everyone else the usual two, then from here forward everyone will be on a level playing field without losing points earned in round one or two.


+1


----------

